# For fans of Charcuterie by Ruhlman and Polycn – a new book coming out



## jak757 (Jun 4, 2010)

For fans of Charcuterie by Ruhlman and Polycn – a new book coming out

Read this on Michael Ruhlmans blog (http://ruhlman.com/):

“I'm buried in work after being gone, so I will note a few highlights but of course keep the salume revelations for the book—there was one huge transformative one.  The book, a follow-up to Charcuterie and the reason for the trip, is due to the publisher September 1.”

I first read about Charcuterie (the book) here on SMF, so I know others have it.  I really like it, and recently made my first batch of bacon using the recipe in the book.  “Best bacon ever” my family told me (I tend to agree).

Thought others might like to know about the new book coming out.  Looks like in time for Christmas maybe?

For fans of Charcuterie by Ruhlman and Polycn – a new book coming out

Read this on Michael Ruhlmans blog (http://ruhlman.com/):

“I'm buried in work after being gone, so I will note a few highlights but of course keep the salume revelations for the book—there was one huge transformative one.  The book, a follow-up to Charcuterie and the reason for the trip, is due to the publisher September 1.”

I first read about Charcuterie (the book) here on SMF, so I know others have it.  I really like it, and recently made my first batch of bacon using the recipe in the book.  “Best bacon ever” my family told me (I tend to agree).

Thought others might like to know about the new book coming out.  Looks like in time for Christmas maybe?

Read this on Michael Ruhlmans blog (http://ruhlman.com/):

_“I'm buried in work after being gone, so I will note a few highlights but of course keep the salume revelations for the book—there was one huge transformative one.  The book, a follow-up to Charcuterie and the reason for the trip, is due to the publisher September 1.”_

I first read about Charcuterie (the book) here on SMF, so I know others have it.  I really like it, and recently made my first batch of bacon using the recipe in the book.  “Best bacon ever” my family told me (I tend to agree).

Thought others might like to know about the new book coming out.  Looks like in time for Christmas maybe?


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 4, 2010)

I also got a copy of the book last week . His book gives a good explanation as what Cures are and what they are meant to do. 

Good to know that you and the family have taste tested the bacon recipe from  the book and give it a thumbs up. His Bacon  recipe  seems  like a good starting point for someone like me, though there are a lot of great Baconeers on the SMF that are turning out some mouth watering products.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 4, 2010)

Now it would be pretty hard to beat the last bacon we made at Jerry's camp. But then I am always in to trying new stuff and I'm down to my last package of that bacon anyway. I might have to do some research on this book. I have seen this book in the book store but didn't buy it for some reason but I guess I'm heading back for it soon.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 5, 2010)

I have both the Rytec book and this one and I love them both - Can't wait to see the new one


----------

